# HP per Dollar



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

New to the forums and the car, and after reading though, I'm trying to figure the greatest power upgrades per dollar. Although its varies for each individual upgrade, as far as I can tell on average, the order seems to to go 

Cam
Tune
Exhaust


I know its a little early, but my wife as agreed to get one upgrade for Christmas. And I'm trying to make a plan as to the order I'll be making upgrades over the next few years.


----------



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

Best bang for the buck period is a DIY or a used turbo kit...


----------



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

Kraemer said:


> New to the forums and the car, and after reading though, I'm trying to figure the greatest power upgrades per dollar. Although its varies for each individual upgrade, as far as I can tell on average, the order seems to to go
> 
> Cam
> Tune
> ...


Look far out into the future and plan for what you want for HP. Start with a good set of LT headers/exhaust system/cam & head swap togeather( this will depend on - supercharged/tubro charger/bottle, etc.).How you start your build will is how it will all come togeather in the end.Good luck!


----------

